# [Solucionado] Slot conflict

## Fitap

Que es slot conflict y porque el sistema no lo detecto?

```

=== Sync completed for gentoo

[nomerge      ] net-misc/youtube-viewer-3.1.9 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/File-ShareDir-1.102.0 [1.30.0-r1]

[nomerge      ] dev-util/netbeans-8.2 

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/netbeans-javafx-8.2 

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/netbeans-ide-8.2 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/jsr173-1.0-r4 [1.0-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/clang-3.9.1-r100 [3.8.1-r100]

[ebuild     U ]  sys-devel/llvm-3.9.1-r1 [3.8.1-r2]

[nomerge      ] dev-util/netbeans-8.2 

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/netbeans-ide-8.2 

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/saxon-9.2.0.6 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/dom4j-1.6.1-r7 [1.6.1-r5]

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/llvm-3.9.1-r1 [3.8.1-r2]

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-devel/clang-runtime-3.9.1 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-libs/libomp-3.9.1 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/File-ShareDir-1.102.0 [1.30.0-r1]

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/File-ShareDir-Install-0.110.0 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-devel/clang:0

  (sys-devel/clang-3.9.1-r100:0/3.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =sys-devel/clang-3.9.1-r100 required by (sys-devel/llvm-3.9.1-r1:0/3.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

  (sys-devel/clang-3.8.1-r100:0/3.8::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-devel/clang-3.4.2:0/3.8=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/mesa-13.0.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    =sys-devel/clang-3.8.1-r100 required by (sys-devel/llvm-3.8.1-r2:0/3.8.0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

sys-devel/llvm:0

  (sys-devel/llvm-3.8.1-r2:0/3.8.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-devel/llvm-3.6.0:0/3.8.0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/mesa-13.0.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    >=sys-devel/llvm-3.4.2:0/3.8.0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/mesa-13.0.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    ~sys-devel/llvm-3.8.1[clang(-),debug=,multitarget?,python?,static-analyzer?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-devel/clang-3.8.1-r100:0/3.8::gentoo, installed)

    ^               ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    <sys-devel/llvm-3.9 required by (dev-libs/beignet-1.2.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^               ^^^                                                                                                                      

  (sys-devel/llvm-3.9.1-r1:0/3.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~sys-devel/llvm-3.9.1[clang(-),debug=,python?,static-analyzer?,llvm_targets_AArch64?,llvm_targets_AMDGPU?,llvm_targets_ARM?,llvm_targets_BPF?,llvm_targets_Hexagon?,llvm_targets_Mips?,llvm_targets_MSP430?,llvm_targets_NVPTX?,llvm_targets_PowerPC?,llvm_targets_Sparc?,llvm_targets_SystemZ?,llvm_targets_X86?,llvm_targets_XCore?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-devel/clang-3.9.1-r100:0/3.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^               ^^^^^                          

```

Last edited by Fitap on Sun Apr 09, 2017 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> sys-devel/clang-3.9.1-r100 [3.8.1-r100]
> 
> sys-devel/llvm-3.9.1-r1 [3.8.1-r2] 

 

Yo estos problemas los suelo solucionar así.

emerge --unmerge clang llvm

emerge clang llvm 

Básicamente eliminas el paquete e instalas la versión nueva.

luego pues el típico

emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse -q @world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Fitap

Gracias cameta por responder.

Desinstale y volvi a instalar clang y llvm, y cuando ejecuto nuevamente:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --verbose-conflicts --ask --update --deep --newuse --quiet --tree --with-bdeps=y @world
> 
> 

 

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-devel/llvm:0

  (sys-devel/llvm-3.9.1-r1:0/3.9.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~sys-devel/llvm-3.9.1[clang(-),debug=,python?,static-analyzer?,llvm_targets_AArch64?,llvm_targets_AMDGPU?,llvm_targets_ARM?,llvm_targets_BPF?,llvm_targets_Hexagon?,llvm_targets_Mips?,llvm_targets_MSP430?,llvm_targets_NVPTX?,llvm_targets_PowerPC?,llvm_targets_Sparc?,llvm_targets_SystemZ?,llvm_targets_X86?,llvm_targets_XCore?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-devel/clang-3.9.1-r100:0/3.9.1::gentoo, installed)

    ^               ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

  (sys-devel/llvm-3.8.1-r2:0/3.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <sys-devel/llvm-3.9 required by (dev-libs/beignet-1.2.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^               ^^^                                                                                                                      

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-devel/clang-3.8.1-r100" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-devel/clang-3.8.1-r100::gentoo (masked by: backtracking: slot_operator_mask_built)

(dependency required by "sys-devel/llvm-3.8.1-r2::gentoo[clang]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/beignet-1.2.0-r1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes problemas con los 2 paquetes que te menciona cameta.

Proba haciendo lo siguiente:

```
# emerge -C llvm clang

# emerge -DuNav world
```

si no funciona, lo que deberias hacer es chequear que te esta pidiendo clang-3.9.1 y llvm-3.9.1-r1

esto lo podes hacer con equery

```
$equery d clang llvm
```

si no tenes equery, lo instalas con 

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

luego, lo mas logico es enmascarar o desenmascarar algun paquete o leer el ebuild.

 *Quote:*   

> COMMON="${PYTHON_DEPS}
> 
>         media-libs/mesa
> 
>         sys-devel/clang:0=
> ...

 

si le sacas la flag ocl20 ya no pide mas llvm-3.9.

esto lo podes hacer con un package.use:

```
#nano /etc/portage/package.use/use
```

y agregas la linea

 *Quote:*   

> dev-libs/beignet -ocl20

 

luego emerge -DuNav world.

si necesitas esa flag activa, no te va a quedar otra que desenmascarar llvm y clang, en vez de agregar al package.use, agregas al package.keywords

```
#nano /etc/portage/package.keywords/keywords
```

y agregas

 *Quote:*   

> =sys-devel/llvm-3.9.1-r1 ~amd64
> 
> =sys-devel/clang-3.9.1-r100 ~amd64

 

y sino, otra solucion posible es enmascarar <dev-libs/beignet-1.2.1-r1 y desenmascarar esa version especifica

Salud

----------

## Fitap

Gracias pelelademadera por la respuesta, lo tengo en cuenta para leer mas tarde, porque antes de que postees, elimine el paquete que me generaba conflicto beignet y sali adelante.

Ahora voy a ver para que estaba usando el paquete que saque.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Gracias pelelademadera por la respuesta, lo tengo en cuenta para leer mas tarde, porque antes de que postees, elimine el paquete que me generaba conflicto beignet y sali adelante.
> 
> Ahora voy a ver para que estaba usando el paquete que saque.
> 
> Saludos.

 

siempre que tengas un bloqueo sea cual sea el motivo, lo mas sencillo es eliminar todo lo que se esta bloqueando entre si y luego volver a compilar o actualizar el sistema.

si existe un bloqueo en una instalacion, pero hay algun otro disponible que no esta enmascarado, usara otra version para pasar el bloqueo.

Evidentemente el paquete que estaba dandote el problema es un paquete que no tenia ningun padre por asi decirlo, o bien lo habias instalado con un emerge beignet o bien algun paquete que instalaste, lo tenia de dependencia y puede que lo hayas desinstalado y esa dependencia quedo huerfana,

para desinstalar lo innecesario, o sea, lo que no esta instalado por vos, o lo que no tiene padres, un

```
 emerge --depclean
```

... eso te elimina todo lo que quedo de gusto en el sistema, ya sea por actualizaciones o desinstalaciones, o sea elimina todo lo que esta instalado debido a algo, pero que no es mas dependencia y no existe en /var/lib/portage/world

----------

